# Product recommendations



## supertreat

Hi,
I'm looking to reroof my residence and am looking for some product recommendations from the pros. I live in a cold-winter semi-arid climate (think Denver, CO) with high winds. It's not uncommon to have 50-60mph sustained winds here. We also get quite a bit of hail storms. So i'm looking for something that won't show hail damage much and can withstand high winds. It can also get into the 100F plus summer heat and we have a lot of sun. After doing some initial research I'm leaning more towards a galvalume product. Any specific recommendations on manufacturers/roofing material, pipe vent boots, ridge vents, fastener system, etc etc. Basically if you're trying to get the best bang for your buck what would you do for your own house. Thanks!


----------



## BrandRoof

Look at certainteed impact resistant shingles. You'll read a lot of different reviews on the matter but certainteeds warranty is solid unlike others.


----------



## BrandRoof

Here's some info

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/ImpactResistantBroch.pdf


----------



## dallasroofing

Try The Armorshield II by GAF

Info here:

http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Shingles/Timberline/ArmorShield

and here

http://www.garlandtexasroofer.com/shingles.html


----------



## Gladys_christabel

Look some over water resistant shingles and also modern and stylish.
_____________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## Marty1234

*Presidential TL ect.*

My favorite shingle is presidential Tl. I tell my customers if these shingles start blowing off go outside and look for the mushroom cloud.
Ohagin attic vents are all I use..call your certainteed or gaf rep. I also like gafs certified roofing program which runs me about $125 extra per roof but is 50 year "non prorated labor and material" and is transferable once on residential, apts 20 year. Again talk to a gaf rep about your specific questions and this warranty option which includes there thinner 50 year shingles.


----------

